# Manual turn



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

I know this is a silly question, but if I am manually turning the crank with the balancer bolt- I should be turning clockwise? Just want to confirm...


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

There is no law that says you can't turn it counterclockwise. 

But, when the engine is running, it turns clockwise, looking at it from the front. 

On a Pontiac V8, the dist shaft/rotor turns counterclockwise.


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

Got it. Thanks big d.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If it turns sideways, then your crank just broke at the snout and that weightlifting program you have been on is working for you. :smilielol:


----------



## MidnightAuto (May 28, 2018)

?. 

Have a feeling my knuckles are going down via fan blades


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MidnightAuto said:


> ?.
> 
> Have a feeling my knuckles are going down via fan blades


Much easier if you pull the spark plugs as you won't get the compression fighting you. If the belts are tight enough, you could spin it using the fan blades. Not a lot of room and make sure you don't put any tools into the radiator.


----------

